# Backslash escapen



## Guybrush Threepwood (31. Jul 2009)

Hi,
doofe Frage, aber irgendwie stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch. Die folgende Zeile wirft eine Exception:

```
filename = filename.replaceAll("\\", "/");
```
Ich möchte alle Backslashes durch / ersetzen. Wo ist der Fehler?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## bygones (31. Jul 2009)

[c]replaceAll("\\\\", "/")[/c]
[c]replace('\\', '/')[/c]


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (31. Jul 2009)

Wieso 4 Mal \, also "\\\\"?


----------



## maki (31. Jul 2009)

[c]\[/c] ist ein Sonderzeichen in Java, also verdoppeln, dazu kommt, dass es auch noch ein Sonderzeichen für RegEx ist, also 2 mal escapen -> 4 Backslashes


----------



## bygones (31. Jul 2009)

Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> Wieso 4 Mal \, also "\\\\"?


du willst \ ersetzen --> sonderzeichen, muss maskiert werden \\... nun willst du sagen aber dass genau \\ das ist was du haben willst und nicht das was danach kommt, ergo muss es maskiert werden und das dann wieder ueber \\

==> \\\\

oder so


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (31. Jul 2009)

Ok, vielen Dank!


----------

